
One Tweet Shows What Silicon Valley Really Thinks of the People It's Crushing - aaronbrethorst
http://mic.com/articles/123311/silicon-valley-white-male-privilege-class-war
======
andriesm
The benefits of something like Uber is much bigger than this article tries to
pretend with its reductionist approach.

Imagine how much capital and wealth will be freed up when car ownership
becomes optional across ever bigger areas?

Imagine all the alternative new technologies and even benefits at the level of
alternative individual consumption that can be freed up by this?

Despite all the protestations from bleeding heart liberals, these tech
innovations in aggregate (with some being destructive and others constructive)
is an overall increase in economic efficiency.

~~~
namlem
Of course they result in an overall increase in efficiency. But the poor do
not get to benefit from that increased efficiency because they do not have
enough to buy into the new services and are left with deteriorated quality for
the services they can afford.

